
DubFi – ASCII only social network - lcnmrn
https://dubfi.com/search
======
ktpsns
Since emojis, I have the feeling people are discovering what they can do with
Unicode. And thus it is about time to restricting to ASCII. That gives back a
bit of the IRC and Usenet feeling. Mixed with twitter's syntax (@somebody,
foobar.com autolinking).

~~~
lcnmrn
Each year there's a new version of emojis (v12, 1,273 code points). We should
have Emojicode and leave Unicode to deal with useful characters.

